# 5603



## zcook (3 mo ago)

I have a 2008 5603, the pto shaft will not disengage. the linkage and fluid is good. i am looking for information to start my such on a fix before taking it to a dealership.
thank you


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to the TF
5603 has mechanical pto clutch control. I suggest to check linkage for proper adjustment. I'll guess pto clutch is warped or stuck or control linkage is binding.


----------

